
ToRead Sends Article Text Straight to Your Inbox - ckcin
http://lifehacker.com/5564988/toread-sends-article-text-straight-to-your-inbox
======
dchest
They really need to process articles with something like Readability.

~~~
anoved
Speaking of Readability, and with apologies for the off-topic self-promotion,
I made a multi-column stylesheet which some may find appealing:
<http://anoved.net/tag/readability/>

